# Is it safe? It looks safe... Are you sure?



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Being able to determine if your water source is safe after an emergency can be the difference between life and death. 
Sure, a lot of people, here anyway, know to check for smell and taste before imbibing, but has anyone else thought about including a home water test kit in their preps? Some of the most toxic substances have no detectable (to humans) smell or taste.
I'm currently learning how to perform a chemical analysis of water samples in my chemistry class. Very useful information and I think I will be investing in some glassware and some solid long lasting reagents soon. I figure having a decent chemistry set will be useful just in case and if I ever suspect the water supply has been fouled. Next year, I'll begin Organic Chemistry. Two semesters worth. The first will focus on organic materials and the structures, the second semester will be focused on purification methods and synthesis. 
Maybe tossing a few chemistry books into your prep library would be a good idea.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a Berkey.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And if you are not sure ... then boil ...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Nah I just look for crayfish and fresh water shrimp


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

"Are you sure this water's sanitary? Looks questionable to me! " ~Tarzan (;


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

A little clorine bleach is a good thing to have with you if you have a questionable water supply. Or water treatement tablets. And of course as had been said, if in doubt and its possible boil it for at least several minutes at a roiling boil. If in doubt dont take a chance, especialy for your kids.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually they have recently come out and said that all you have to do is get the water to a boil. Once it reaches boiling temp, the water has been outside of viable conditions for long enough. It's not a big difference but when it comes to conserving resources and you consider how much water you might have to boil, it adds up. Iodine tablets work really well if you are not allergic to them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Water from any unknown source needs ta be boiled an filtered. Boilin will kill the bugs an filterin will take out the metals an such. 

We have a pond that has crawfish an fish in it, BUT, it also has high level a lead, higher then be safe fer human consumption. Boilin will not remove lead but a filter can.

When in doubt boil it an filter it. In a disaster the last thin ya wan't be gettin sick from drinkin bad water.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm old school, I'm going to boil it as long as I think it takes to make it safe, as for filtering it for lead and such if I am staying in place thats one thing but if I am passing through I don't think thats going to be an issue. I think you have to tailor the need to the situation. If your in a situation where your having to hunker down you take one approach but if your passing through the area then another...just my .02 cents worth, I do agree that resources may dictate what you can and can't do...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

*Andi said:


> And if you are not sure ... then boil ...


Boiling won't help if the water is contaminated with mercury or lead or arsenic or a whole host of other non-organic contaminants.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

"Lions and tigers and bear, oh my! I think I will carry a chemistry set in my BOB . . . not. I treat suspect water with household bleach, 3 drops/pint.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A water still, solar or otherwise cures many ills.


----------

